# Remove rear quarter panel kontiki 645



## centerman (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi guys, Can anyone give me some advice please on my 2004 Kontiki 645 bodywork. I need to run a new reversing cable for a twin camera down to onto the chassis. The old cable runs across the top inside a panel behind the centre top brake light, it then goes down inside an external rear quarter panel and out beneath the bumper and along chassis rail. 
Brian


----------



## centerman (Nov 11, 2010)

No suggestions?
But if it any help to anyone else, in the end I drilled a hole though outer wall and fitted an external gland to guarantee waterproof entry for cables. Once in the locker out of locker and along behind the curtain pelmet, hide the cable out of sight and saved drilling hole in each locker round the inside. 
Took cable into the wardrobe and then down and out under the floor along the outside chassis and into the drivers cab to make all connections.
Really neat job and the twin camera spot on pictures fantastic. So ready to travel again.

Cheers Brian


----------

